# Looking for Best Dog Shampoos



## robyn-writer (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi. My name is Robyn Adams and I am a freelance writer. I am currently working on an article of what the best dog shampoos are. I need a few recommendations from dog owners.

Is there a shampoo that you would recommend? Why? (Recommending more than one is fine). 

If you would be interested in helping me with this article, I would really appreciate it! 

If you can help, please email me at robynadams75 AT gmail DOT com or simply reply to this thread and include your real name in the reply.

Thanks so much guys!!


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Do a search and you'll find plenty of threads about this.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

There are a great many pet shampoos. Many of these can be for certain coat or skin conditions. It would help if you were to narrow it down to type eg.(maintenance, conditioning, medicated etc..)

For all around great conditioning shampoos, I would put the "Premier Natural Botanical" shampoo from Eqyss grooming products, against any of them. http://www.eqyss.com/pet_premier_shampoo.asp

For dogs with skin conditions, nothing equal to "Microtek shampoo" also from Eqyss.
http://www.eqyss.com/pet_microtek_shampoo.asp

I've used them both and they are tops IMO.

Tom


----------



## tonisaysss (Jan 18, 2010)

micro-tek shampoo and isle of dogs are my favorite.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Espree is my fav.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

eqyess microtek is my favorite here!


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

hey
there are many good shampoos available in market , just do little research and you will find many . if you are gonna write articles about it, then you should do a lot of search.


----------



## BayouGal (Apr 21, 2008)

Coat Handler hands down. It was recommended to me by a friend, and now I absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## !dogbreeds (Feb 5, 2010)

coat handler, seems to be good one, i will try it out for sure.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Well.. Like us we though shampoos to see what we like & dislike about em same with DOGS or CATS you have to find one that fits the best for their coat & if they're not itching so much etc What works for your dog might not work for my? It's just depends 

I really like Earthbath lot. I've tried FURminator for example it didn't work for my dog Johnnie but it worked for my sister's dog. It's varies on the dog's coat how it reacts to it


----------



## w8ing4rain (Sep 4, 2008)

Eqyss Microtek without a doubt. It is the only shampoo I have found that works for my dog's itchy skin. I can use it frequently and it doesn't dry out her coat. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I recommend Vellus a lot. My dogs turn out nice and clean and the shampoo is lanolin free so you don't get the oily heavy looking coat.

A lot of Papillon show breeders swear by it. It's great stuff.


----------



## stars1 (Mar 17, 2010)

pls kindly see if you like this Paul Mitchell John Paul Pet Tearless Shampoo 16 oz dog.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

stars1 said:


> pls kindly see if you like this Paul Mitchell John Paul Pet Tearless Shampoo 16 oz dog.


I used it. and i didnt like it. seems like it didnt clean really well, and sorta left a film on the shih tzu's coat


----------

